# Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?



## MarcinMaximus (11. April 2008)

Ich brauche 1-2 solche, damit ich den Fisch einigermaßen frisch nach Deutschland schaffen kann. Ich hab zwar eine normale Kühlbox, aber ich will mal hoffen, dass ich nicht nur 5 Fische in einer ganzen Woche fange.

Ich weiß leider nur, dass es diese großen Boxen in der Metro gibt. Aber ich selbst habe keinen Ausweiß und sich irgendwo auf die Schnelle einen zu besorgen/leihen, ist mir zu umständlich.

Gibt es diese Boxen woanders auch noch zu kaufen? Z.B. Baumarkt???

Besten Dank & Gruß
MM


----------



## Dorschfutzi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Hallo,

ich besorg mir die Boxen immer da wo ich im Urlaub bin, in jeder Fischfabrik.
In Dänemark bekomme ich für 1 Fl. Klaren so viel Boxen  wie ich brauche.

Gruß Dorschfutzi   |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Ich brauche 1-2 solche, damit ich den Fisch einigermaßen frisch nach Deutschland schaffen kann. Ich hab zwar eine normale Kühlbox, aber ich will mal hoffen, dass ich nicht nur 5 Fische in einer ganzen Woche fange.
> 
> Ich weiß leider nur, dass es diese großen Boxen in der Metro gibt. Aber ich selbst habe keinen Ausweiß und sich irgendwo auf die Schnelle einen zu besorgen/leihen, ist mir zu umständlich.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo MM,#h

google mal nach *Skufa.*Die Boxen sind nicht billig,aber
allererste Klasse.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Emslandlolly (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Frag mal bei Zoohandlung Zajak in Du-neudorf. Die bekommen ihre Aquarienfische auch in solchen Boxen .Hab selber dort eine umsoonst bekommen.   Mfg   emslandlolly


----------



## sunny (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Kennst du denn keinen, der einen kennt, der ne Metro-Karte hat|supergri?

Ansonsten, kann ich dir noch die Coleman-Boxen empfehlen. sind unter anderem auch über den Angelwebshop (Boardpartner) zu beziehen und liegen in der ähnlichen Preisklasse wie die Metro-Boxen.


----------



## jaeger (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Bei mir um die Ecke ist ein chinesischer Supermarkt, oder sowas. Der hat immer große Styroporboxen vor der Tür stehen. Dabei ein Zettel auf dem steht: "Zu verschenken". Die Boxen sind riesig und ich denke es empfiehlt sich die Dinger gründlich auszuwaschen, bevor man sie benutzt. Aber trotzdem für Umme.

Bestimmt gibt's sowas in Duisburg auch. Und wenn er sie nicht verschenkt oder sie zu dreckig sind, kannst Du bestimmt auch nachfragen, ob er welche für Dich hat. Kannst ja noch ne Packung Reisnudeln kaufen. 

Gruß


----------



## DDK (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Tach,
es gibt die Möglichkeit auch als Privatperson in der Metro einzukaufen, gehe an den Schalter dort bekommst du einen Besucherausweis und du kannst kaufen was du willst.
Das nennt man Kapitalismus:v


----------



## schrauber78 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Frag am besten mal in einem guten Restaurant in deiner Nähe nach. Die bekommen ihren Fisch oft in solchen Boxen angeliefert und werfen die dann meist weg.


----------



## DDK (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Frag am besten mal in einem guten Restaurant in deiner Nähe nach. Die bekommen ihren Fisch oft in solchen Boxen angeliefert und werfen die dann meist weg.




Diese Boxen haben aber Löcher, damit das Schmelzwasser ablaufen kann, macht sich im PKW nicht so gut.


----------



## antonio (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

hol dir ne coleman die sind sehr stabil und vielseitiger verwendbar als styropor.

gruß antonio


----------



## schrauber78 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*



DDK schrieb:


> Diese Boxen haben aber Löcher, damit das Schmelzwasser ablaufen kann, macht sich im PKW nicht so gut.


Nein, haben sie nicht. Du darfst die nicht mit den Bäcker- oder Metzgerkisten aus Plaste verwechseln.
Die ich meine sind aus Styropor und haben keine Löcher. (kommen von "Deutsche See Fischmanufaktur)


----------



## Rohrbacher (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Ich bekomm sie immer aus der Zooabteilung eines großen Gartenmarktes (Hela Baupark). Die bekommen darin ihre
Aquarienfische angeliefert und für sind meist froh wenn
die Dinger weg sind. Die Kisten haben auch keine Löcher und sind zusätzlich noch in einer Pappkiste.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## cafabu (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Moin moin,
Grundfrage: Wie oft wirst Du diese Kiste nutzen? Wenn Du regelmäßig (im Urlaub)tiefgefrorene Filets transportiren willst, solltest Du Dir was richtiges holen. 4 - 6 mal Norge, bei vorsichtiger behandlung mögen sie überstehen (eigene Erfahrung). Aber diese weißen Kisten sind im Grunde Einmal-Kisten. Warum kann man sie sonst überall abstauben? Und ohne ZUgabe von Crash-Eis halten sie nicht so lange, wie gute Kühlboxen.
Der Tipp mit Coleman wäre eine gute Dauerlösung. Kannst mal bei Angeboten auf Moritz achten. Die haben des öfteren die Kisten in div. Größen für kleines Geld im Angebot.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## shorty 38 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Hallo, in jeder größeren Stadt gibt es einen Schlachthof und an diesem ein Fleischereibedarfsladen ( Hannover z.B. Gewürzmühle ). Diese Läden verfügen meist über eine sehr große Auswahl für den Partyservice oder für den Pizzabringdienst. Ferner bekommst Du gute Kisten in der Metro. Alle diese Kisten haben keine Löcher. Im Angelurlaub einfach die Kiste ohne Deckel in Tiefkühltruhe stellen, den Fisch portionsweise verpacken und sehr eng in die Kiste packen. Der Fisch friert zu einem Block, welcher sich aber durch die Beutel wieder gut trennen läßt. Am letzten Urlaubstag einfach den Deckel auf die Kiste und mit Paketband sichern. Diese Methode hat bei mir auf der Rückreise von den Lofoten nach Hannover ohne Probleme funktioniert. Auf der Anreise kannst Du genauso Dein vorgekochtes Essen tiefgekühlt mitnehmen oder Aufschnitt, Käse und Obst mit Kühlakkus transportieren.Die Kisten kosten zirka 20 Euro, halten aber ewig ( Benutze meine Kisten auch für meinen Partyservice schon seit 5 Jahren regelmäßig). Gruß Shorty


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Hei MarcinMaximus
Unter der Rubrik "Basteln und Selbermachen" hier im Board gibt es eine Bauanleitung.Ich habe mir auch eine gebaut - Resultat super Stabil und noch dicker als die gekauften (60 mm).Wenn Du also ein geschickter Bastler bist und nicht 2 linke Hände mit lauter Daumen hast,dann versuchs doch mal. Uwe:m


----------



## zanderjo (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Hallo, 
habe mir vor ca. 15 Jahren eine Box aus Styroporplatten selber gebaut. Wird mindestens 1 x im Jahr benutzt und existiert heute noch. Ist die billigste Lösung. Denke aber daran, das du Styroporkleber verwendest. Ansonsten erlebst du eine böse Überraschung, da Alleskleber  Styropor auflöst. Habe damals 4 cm starke Platten verwendet. Isoliert super.
Gruß Zanderjo


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hei MarcinMaximus
> Unter der Rubrik "Basteln und Selbermachen" hier im Board gibt es eine Bauanleitung.Ich habe mir auch eine gebaut - Resultat super Stabil und noch dicker als die gekauften (60 mm).Wenn Du also ein geschickter Bastler bist und nicht 2 linke Hände mit lauter Daumen hast,dann versuchs doch mal. Uwe:m


 

Danke für den Tipp, hätte ich gerne probiert, aber dafür ist die Zeit zu knapp. Fahren heute nacht schon los!!! |jump:

Hab aber eine von einem bekannten geliehen!


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. April 2008)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*



MarcinMaximus schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, hätte ich gerne probiert, aber dafür ist die Zeit zu knapp. Fahren heute nacht schon los!!! |jump:
> 
> Hab aber eine von einem bekannten geliehen!


Das wäre dann tatsächlich etwas knapp.Da hast Du wohl was zu weit auf die lange Bank geschoben,oder Du hast wenig Geld mit und gesunden Appetit.Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg.#6#:Uwe


----------



## peter.mueller (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Du kannst auch sog. Isoliertaschen verwenden. Wir waren damit Anfang des Jahres in Norwegen angeln und es hat prima geklappt, da die viel weniger Platz brauchen. Schau mal hier: www.rm-isopack.de


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Woher bekommt man die großen Styropor-Kühlboxen?*

Herzlich willkommen im Board.

Der Thread ist bereits 9 Jahre alt |supergri. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass er bereits eine Lösung gefunden hat .


----------

